# Bench Dog Accessories



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Appreciate your review and the links


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i agree their tools are great,i use the blade lock everytime,it makes changing a blade safe and easy.feather boards are great too,also they make nice push blocks.


----------

